# Rug Question



## CharonNails (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, everyone, first post! My name's Charon (sounds like Karen) and my husband, through some rather sad circumstances, has found himself in possession of some sort of luxury rug. My sister-in-law claims it's a Persian rug as did the previous owner but I'm wondering if there's an easy way for non-experts to tell the difference between a Persian rug and an Oriental rug?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome.
I found this.
http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Tell-if-a-Persian-Rug-is-Authentic-/10000000178726047/g.html


----------



## CharonNails (Apr 25, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Welcome.
> I found this.
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Tell-if-a-Persian-Rug-is-Authentic-/10000000178726047/g.html



Thanks! I've been reading through a lot of articles and questioning them (since it seems anyone can write anything on the internet) but eBay seems like they'd only allow a legitimate article that had been fact-checked to appear under their banner. I was reading an article on authentic Persian rugs that claimed you could simply check the tag on the back of a rug but my rug doesn't seem to have a tag on it and I imagine a lot of these rugs would be too old to offer intact tags. Have you heard anything about that either way?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

CharonNails said:


> Thanks! I've been reading through a lot of articles and questioning them (since it seems anyone can write anything on the internet) but eBay seems like they'd only allow a legitimate article that had been fact-checked to appear under their banner. I was reading an article on authentic Persian rugs that claimed you could simply check the tag on the back of a rug but my rug doesn't seem to have a tag on it and I imagine a lot of these rugs would be too old to offer intact tags. Have you heard anything about that either way?



If you read that whole article you know more about it than I do.:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 25, 2016)

I wouldn't trust ebay more than any other source.


----------



## CharonNails (Apr 26, 2016)

Yikes, I haven't actually used eBay much but I always assumed it was legitimate because a lot of my co-workers use it frequently and have had good experiences. My husband's cousin used to sell stuff on eBay and she mentioned they were really strict so I guess I interpreted that as them having high standards. Probably not a bright assumption on my part! It's so hard to tell what to trust on the internet!


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 29, 2016)

CharonNails said:


> Yikes,...... It's so hard to tell what to trust on the internet!


Yep. So true. Check several sources, compare info and see what consensus can be reached. I didn't mean to imply that ebay was evil or anything like that, just that everyone has a point of view and knowledge up to a certain point. Sometimes info is tailored to suit the needs of the seller.


----------



## buffalo (May 1, 2016)

I just helped my friend drop of some old furniture to an antiquities dealer. He holds an auction every month . He showed us around the joint which was a pretty amazing place buildt by the freemasons in the 1800s.  Maybe you have someone like this is your area?  Or th3 guy I spoke with may be able to let you know. I remember he said he sold a blanket to Oprah lol. Pm me if u want his contact info and I dig up his card.


----------



## CharonNails (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the offer, Buffalo, but I'm trying to do this DIY identification because I'm a bit light on the funds needed to get an appraisal. I live in the LA area and know a couple places that could take a look but obviously they would require payment. I'll probably do that eventually but in the meantime I was just trying to get an idea for myself.


----------

